#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Στατιστικά στοιχεία για το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ

## Xάρης

Παρακάτω παραθέτω ορισμένα στατιστικά στοιχεία από την παρουσίαση της αναλογιστικής μελέτης για το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ που συνέταξε ο επικ. καθηγητής κ. Α. Ζυμπίδης και παρουσιάστηκαν στη 2η συνεδρίαση της αντιπροσωπείας του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ.

*Γενικά για όλα τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία:*
~3,7 εκατομμύρια εργαζόμενοι
~2,7 εκατομμύρια συνταξιούχοι
Αναλογία εργαζόμενων/συνταξιούχων ~*1,4* (σ.σ.: τραγική!)

Οι απαιτήσεις σε συντάξεις του συνόλου των σημερινών συνταξιούχων και εργαζόμενων μέχρι να πεθάνουν όλοι είναι: *~800 δις €* (σ.σ.: δεν έχει γίνει λάθος!)
Τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία θα έπρεπε να έχουν περιουσία αξίας 25~30% των 800*109¤ δηλαδή το λιγότερο ~200δις ¤ και αντί αυτού έχουν 12δις ¤ (σ.σ.: τραγικό!), ενώ είχαν 27δις ¤ πριν το κούρεμα

*Ειδικά για το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ:*
Το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ έχει *περιουσία* (μετά το κούρεμα, βλ. PSI) μόλις *2δις €* (στοιχεία 2013). Ήταν 3,4δις το 2011.
(σ.σ.: δεν ξέρω πώς υπολογίζεται η περιουσία αλλά αν τα ακίνητα υπολογίζονται με τις αντικειμενικές αξίες και οι μετοχές με τις τρέχουσες αξίες ενδέχεται να υπάρχει σοβαρό σφάλμα)

Μηχανικοί ενεργοί και ασφαλισμένοι στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ:
~72.000 ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες
~37.000 μισθωτοί

~73.000 ασφαλισμένα μέλη των οικογενειών των μηχανικών

Και ορισμένα στοιχεία από το HΔΙΚΑ:
Το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ δίνει τις ακόλουθες συντάξεις:

Γήρατος σε 17.185Αναπηρίας σε 1.040Θανάτου σε 6.441 

Συνολικά σε *24.666 άτομα* το συνολικό ποσό των *~27,4 εκατομμυρίων € κάθε μήνα*.
Άρα η *μέση σύνταξη* είναι *~1.100 €*
Το δε συνολικό ποσό των συντάξεων που χορηγούνται *ανά εξάμηνο είναι 164,4 εκατομμύρια €*.

Υπάρχει επίσης μια εγγραφή με τίτλο ΕΤΑΑ-ΤΣΜΕΔΕ(Ε) που υποθέτω ότι αφορά τα έμμεσα μέλη.
Συνολικά 235 άτομα που λαμβάνουν ~14.400€

Οι *εγγραφές νέων μελών* συνεχώς μειώνονται. Από 4.000 πριν λίγα χρόνια μειώθηκαν στο μισό, σε *μόνο 2.000 κάθε χρόνο*.

Ελπίζω να βρω όλη την παρουσίαση σε PDF και να σας την παραθέσω εδώ προς μελέτη.
Το δικό μου συμπέρασμα από την όλη παρουσίαση είναι ότι *είμαστε καταδικασμένοι να καταρρεύσει το όλο σύστημα*. Αυτό, δυστυχώς, θα γίνει αργά! Τόσο αργά που να μην υπάρξουν αντιδράσεις. 
Σαν τη μεταφορά με το βάτραχο που σιγοβράζει ζωντανός στη χύτρα και όταν αντιλαμβάνεται ότι το νερό είναι πολύ καυτό αδυνατεί να πηδήξει έξω διότι έχει παραλύσει.

----------

spapako, Γιάννης.Χ.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Λογικό ακούγεται το περι καταρρεύεσεως , όπως και οτι θα γίνει αργά ώστε να μην υπάρξουν αντιδράσεις (γνωστές στην ελλάδα ώς γεμάτες με πανικό και αργοπορημένες ,δηλαδή της τελευταίας στιγμής).

Το θέμα είναι τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε? Όσο σκέφτομαι οτι θα ρθούνε σύντομα τα χρόνια που 3000-3500 το χρόνο θα πάνε εκεί, στην μαύρη τρύπα, παθαίνω σύγκρυο.

Ακόμα και αν μειωθούν οι εισφορές και οι συντάξεις το οποίο υποστηρίζω, πάλι νομίζω οτι δεν υπάρχει επιστροφή.

----------


## Xάρης

Ακριβώς, μετά τις διαπιστώσεις και τις αναλογιστικές μελέτες που προβλέπουν το μέλλον έρχεται το... πώς θα αντιδράσουμε, τι πρέπει να κάνουμε.

Να διεκδικήσουμε *ισονομία* και *δικαιοσύνη* θα έλεγα με δυο λέξεις.
Επίσης, να μαγειρέψουμε πριν πεινάσουμε. 
Η κυρίαρχη όμως αντίληψη είναι ότι ζούμε για το σήμερα και δεν προγραμματίζουμε για το αύριο.
Και δεν εννοώ την κυβέρνηση αλλά τον ίδιο τον λαό της Ελλάδας.
Ας για παράδειγμα δεχτούμε ότι οι κυβερνήτες αυτού του τόπου έβγαιναν και εξηγούσαν με απλά (όσο γίνεται) λόγια στον λαό την αλήθεια και την προοπτική και του ζητούσαν να αποδεχτεί τη μείωση των συντάξεων στο μισό, τι θα έλεγε ο κόσμος;

Επειδή ώρες ώρες με πιάνουν τα πεσιμιστικά μου, σκέφτομαι μήπως πω άντε γεια στα υπόλοιπα βατράχια και την κάνω από την κατσαρόλα όσο είναι καιρός.

Και να συμπληρώσω κάτι ακόμα σχετικά με την αναλογιστική μελέτη.
Σύμφωνα μ' αυτήν, το πρόβλημα στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ αρχίζει να δημιουργείται χονδρικά γύρω στο 2030, λίγο πάνω λίγο κάτω αναλόγως του σεναρίου, αισιόδοξο - απαισιόδοξο αντίστοιχα.
Και να φανταστείτε ότι το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ είναι από τα πιο υγιή ταμεία αν όχι το πιο υγιές.
Αλλά στην ίδια χώρα ζούμε όλοι. Ακόμα και αν το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ αντέχει μέχρι το 2030, το 2020 που θα καταρρέει το ΙΚΑ ή/και ο ΟΑΕΕ δεν θα παρασύρουν όλα τα άλλα; Άλλωστε γιατί γίνεται η ενοποίηση των ασφαλιστικών ταμείων;

Η καλύτερη δε λύση για εμάς τα μέλη του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ είναι να πάρουμε τα υπάρχοντά μας και να δημιουργήσουμε ένα επαγγελματικό ταμείο (το έχουν κάνει ήδη 4 ταμεία), σε μια απέλπιδα προσπάθεια να σώσουμε ό,τι μπορούμε να σώσουμε. Και πάλι όμως, θεωρώ ότι όταν θα καταρρέουν τα γειτονικά μας πολυώροφα οικοδομήματα, το δικό μας διώροφο δεν θα μείνει όρθιο.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Ε και άμα πείς αντε γεία, τι θα κάνεις? Εκτός εάν μείνει ένας μηχανικός με τον οποίο συνεργάζεσαι πληρώνετε όλοι μαζί το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ του και δουλεύετε όλοι μαζί με ο καθένας το κέρδος του. Σύνταξη βέβαια δε θα πάρεις ποτέ ,αλλά έτσι και αλλιώς κατα πάσα πιθανότητα δε θα πάρεις ακόμα και να τα δίνεις κάθε 6μηνο.

Οι ιδιωτικές ασφάλειες είναι λύση? Δηλαδή μαζί με το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ να δίνεις και κάτι σε ι.ασφάλιση.

Πάντως εάν καταρρεύσει ένα ταμείο , σαφώς θα πάει και το δικό μας παρέα. Εάν το καταρρεύσουμε το δικό μας ταμείο (παύση εισφορών) σαφώς και θα πάρουμε μαζί μας και τα τριγύρω με τις όποιες κοινωνικές συνέπειες.

Τραγικό συναίσθημα πάντως να ξέρεις οτι πληρώνεις κάτι το οποίο πάει στη  μαύρη τρύπα και ξέρεις ότι δε θα πάρεις αυτά που δίνεις , περίεργο που συνεχίζουμε και πληρώνουμε εφόσων ξέρουμε τι θα συμβεί.

----------


## Xάρης

Για να πω κάτι κοινότοπο, λόγω των ειδικών περιστάσεων απαιτούνται ειδικές λύσεις.
Το τι θα κάνει κάποιος μετά είναι ένα ερώτημα με πολλές απαντήσεις.
Μία απ' αυτές την έδωσες ήδη.

Την ιδιωτική ασφάλιση σε συνταξιοδοτικό πρόγραμμα δεν την βλέπω με καλό μάτι γιατί δεν με εμπνέουν εμπιστοσύνη οι ελληνικές τράπεζες/ασφαλιστικές οι οποίες ως μέρος του ελληνικού συστήματος έχουν τις ίδιες επισφάλειες.

Όποιος έχει κλείσει 15* χρόνια στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ θα πάρει σύνταξη στα 67* χρόνια του ίση με το Χ/40* όπου Χ είναι τα χρόνια που ήταν ασφαλισμένος και έχει πληρώσει εισφορές.
Τα 15-67-40 ισχύουν σήμερα. Μετά από 25 χρόνια ποιος μπορεί να προβλέψει τι θα ισχύει.

----------

